# mobiler browser mit flashunterstützung?



## resu223 (9. Januar 2013)

*mobiler browser mit flashunterstützung?*

hallo zusammen,
Wie es das thema schon sagt bin ich auf der suche nach einen mobilen browser der den flashplayer unterstützt.kann mir da jemand 
von euch weiterhelfen?angeblich soll es ja die firefox beta können und den hab ich auch drauf und auf meinem handy ist auch der 
Adobe flashplayer installiert,nur taucht er im firefox nicht als plugin auf.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

handy samsung galaxy s2 mit android 2.3

Danke euch im voraus

Gruß resu223


----------



## Balthar (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: mobiler browser mit flashunterstützung?*

Google Chrome kann das den hab ich auch, bei mir kann allerdings auch der Standard Browser Flash (Android ICS)


----------



## Trolli91 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: mobiler browser mit flashunterstützung?*

Beim S2 kann der Stock Browser doch auch flash?  
Vielleicht ist das bei mir die Unterstützung für flash auch nur ein Bug


----------



## ile (10. Januar 2013)

Der normale Firefox machts auch.


----------



## Otep (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: mobiler browser mit flashunterstützung?*

Jup, den FF nutze ich auch und bin voll zufrieden


----------

